# what happens when you see one of this heading toward you



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Honestly I probably just **** chit in my pants and jump for dear life. Haven't seen one on LL yet and hope I will never see one coming toward me.:ac550:


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Wonder how often that actually happens. So much for a kill switch...


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Always wear clean underwear in case you go to the hospital...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wake up call for all!!! THX Bruce


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

That'll ding the gel coat!!!!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

It'll buff out.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

That's gonna leave a mark  I saw a young eject his dad several years ago headed up Caney. He got to far to the center and bumped a stump. We stopped and picked the dad up, the young man was white as a ghost


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Not sure if I would jumped in the water in front of a boat that had the outboard in gear and running full throttle.
Would've been bad if the rescue boat's wake and/or waves would've given the prop a little bite in the water.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Tough hull for sure.


----------

